# pictures of Spice!!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

hey guys heres some photos of Spice!
heres her thread in the cat section which will explain about her  http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/214137-ive-got-spice-back-d.html

Spice is the tabby cat in my avatar, and the white cat is her sister Sugar, but sadly living with my mum she got hit by a car the photo in my avatar is quite old was taken when they was younger 

But i have Spice now shes 17 years old, and ive had her since i was 2 
they both mean the world to me x


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

lovely cat. looks content


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Gorgeous cat good for you !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful girl, I'm very glad you got her back from a bad situation.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm soooo glad you got her back xx She is beautiful x


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

wow, Spice is a beautiful girl, I'd like my cats to get to 17 at least as well, she looks great and happy


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwww thankyou everyone im so happy i have her  
her favourite places are on the bed, under the bed, and on both sofa's
and of course she loves food time, shes always straight in the kitchen miawing her little head off


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thought i would share


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Awww, my old boy curls up and hugs his hind legs like Spice


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww its so sweet when they do that, i love it


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Heres some more pictures of Spice 

the first one is her chilling on the bed with Dodger and Splodge!

And the others are her chilling in bed and on the sofa :biggrin5:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

3 new pictures of spice doing what she does best . . . .
Sleeping


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes lovely!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Heres a few of Spice enjoying the sun on the sofa


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

a few more snaps of Spice
& of them shes on the bed with Splodge and Dodger


----------



## BespokePetSupplies (May 10, 2012)

Did Spice change when Sugar was hit by a car? I had a cat change completely when his mum disappeared, was never the same after that, was very sad. Hopefully he's up there with his mum now. RIP my little man.


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i dont really know cause Sugar and Spice was living at my mums, when she called to say Sugar was hit by a car she didnt really mention a change in her or anything, but them past 2 years they went through massive changes :/
but i bet Spice acted differently cause they were sisters and spent 15 years of there lifes together, now Spice is living with my now, she seems like shes changed abit, but i think that may be something do with her age. but i miss Sugar to bits! x


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

i havent posted any pictures on here for months so, Heres some new photos of Spice in our new home


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

and heres a few more


----------

